# Old version



## vivek (Jun 7, 2009)

One of server crahsed and I reinstalled everything. I've only config file and mail backup. However when I do

```
cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix
make all install clean
```
It gives out an error:

```
===>  postfix-2.6.2,1 wait for a new VDA patch that works with 2.6.2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
```
I was running 2.6.1 on older system with VDA. How do Install postfix 2.6.1 with vda patch via port?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess you could remove the IGNORE line from the Makefile, but I have no idea if you'd end up with a working Postfix ..


----------



## vivek (Jun 7, 2009)

Just went through last full tape backup for /usr/ports and it got latest version. Boy, now I'm gonna install 2.4.1 with VDA. Let me see if that works with 2.6 config files.


----------



## vivek (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got tape from offsite and just reloaded everything from tape!


----------

